# posing models



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I have just been putting some black orcs together and they really dont like to rank up well. After i have finished them i will number them under the base so i can easily get them in the right order again.
Has anyone else got any good advice for models that dont rank up easily?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I have the same trouble with my Black Orcs...and my regular Orcs, for that matter. You pretty much have to get creative with where greataxe-armed Black Orcs are in the unit, and where the double choppa boyz are. It's possible, albeit really annoying, to get them to rank up properly. I'd try scaring up some 25mm regiment bases, so you can put multiple Black Orcs on a single base. Just keep a die next to the unit to make a note of casualties on a regiment base or something.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

put them together while lining them up on a movement tray. this lets u pose them to avoid other models legs or weapons


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I had trouible with my black orcs as well, but my goblins... fine. It must be the bigger the models the harder to pose whilst keeping rank.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

when building them make not of this as you will most likely be able to avoid the problem

however a combo of great weapon , chppa , great weapon , chppa works


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

with orcs i usually build the model then glue it to the base in ranks as a slight angle change or leaning to one side alternatively vary the height of the base on the model, admittedly a more extreme way of doing it


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Best is to know which models are going infront. Like my crossbowmen I have the frontline pointing outwards with the back rank holding them down.... Same with spearmen... Plan your regiment beforehand.


----------

